# Sylvester Stallone presents 'The Expendables'



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo,AP & variety.com:
Sylvester Stallone will star in a new movie set to begin filming 3/28/09 in Brazil.
The filming will move to New Orleans for two months upon completion of the Brazilian sequence.
The title of the film is 'The Expendables'.
Stallone scripted this film.The film is about a group of mercenaries trying to overthrow a South American dictator.
He will also direct and star in the forthcoming film from Nu Image/Millenium Films.

Here is a current list of actors that have signed on for this project:
Mickey Rourke
Jet Li
Jason Statham
Dolph Lundgren
Eric Roberts
Forest Whitaker
Ben Kingsley
Randy Couture

Arnold Schwarzenegger will also make an appearance in this film.
His role in the film will be a familiar one to him: Governor of California
He will shoot his scene in L.A.

No word in regards to a street date for the film at this time.
More info at the following links.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090225/ap_on_en_mo/people_schwarzenegger_stallone

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117998067.html?categoryid=13&cs=1&query=the+expendables


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Filming began this week -- a few photos from the first day at the bottom of the following article: http://www.collider.com/entertainment/interviews/article.asp/aid/11493/tcid/1


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Dario33 said:


> Filming began this week -- a few photos from the first day at the bottom of the following article: http://www.collider.com/entertainment/interviews/article.asp/aid/11493/tcid/1


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From The Hollywood Reporter:
Brittany Murphy and David Zayas have signed on to play in the film.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/film/news/e3i4f09d44ee2455d72daeaccba991697ed

Murphy will play Mickey Rourke's girlfriend in the film.
The part calls for her to perform a musical number.
Zayas will play the dictator in the film.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From screenrant.com:
The film has been given a Spring 2010 release date.
4/23/10 is the currently slated theatrical date for this movie.

http://screenrant.com/the-expendables-release-date-ross-6199/


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

UPDATE:

The film is now finished and ready to go for theaters. According to the following link from Yahoo Movies,the current theatrical date is set for 8/13/10.

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/movie-talk-expendables-trailer.html

There is a 2:33 trailer available for viewing in HD and SD at that link too.
Looks like it might be pretty good,for fans of action films.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome trailer! Would have liked for the Arnold and Bruce reveals to be a surprise, but I understand the marketing behind it to include them in the trailer briefly.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Was this Brittany Murphy's last role before she died?


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Dario33 said:


> Awesome trailer! Would have liked for the Arnold and Bruce reveals to be a surprise, but I understand the marketing behind it to include them in the trailer briefly.


Strange though, they still haven't shown Eric Roberts (except for one still) and Danny Trejo who people knew were in the movie the whole time. I'm cool with the Arnie and Bruce roles being open though, seems like they're borderline cameo level honestly.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The film has an official website,at the following link.

http://www.expendablesthemovie.com/


----------



## kss123456 (Jul 28, 2010)

It'll be interesting to see an old Arnold in the moviese


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

The Expendables has been the #1 box office hit for the past 2 weeks. Wait ago Stallone.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Saw this last night -- had a great time, bring on the sequel! :up:


----------

